# Electric vs Acoustic Guitar



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do you all feel electric guitar will stick around as a staple instrument in the future? Reading Larkenfield's post in the thread titled "Biggest Musical Achievement of the 20th Century" where he states Rock music won't stand the test of time made me wonder about the longevity of the electric guitar. You don't see many serious composers composing for electric guitar; you see rock guitarists trying to force their way into the Classical world, however.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I think electric guitar is more popular with contemporary composers actually. Many have one in the ensemble/orchestra. Louis Andriessen f.ex. I searched sheerpluck.de for music with guitar in the ensemble from 2000-2018. Acoustic guitar won 594 to 581, so that's pretty even!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Coincidentally, just a couple of weeks ago I played the Concerto No. 2 for Electric Guitar and Orchestra by Tucson rock guitarist and composer Pete Fine. It was excellent! I was quite skeptical at first, but after the first read through I was hooked. The audience loved it. Most of them are older people, 40 and beyond who grew up with that sound and they related to it better than another boring read of a 18th or 19th century violin or piano concerto. Wonderful, fun, and fun to play, too. I hope the trend continues.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Do you all feel electric guitar will stick around as a staple instrument in the future? Reading Larkenfield's post in the thread titled "Biggest Musical Achievement of the 20th Century" where he states Rock music won't stand the test of time made me wonder about the longevity of the electric guitar. You don't see many serious composers composing for electric guitar; *you* *see rock guitarists trying to force their way into the Classical world, however.
> *
> Thoughts?


 Examples?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

laurie said:


> Examples?


I think of all the Satriani types...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Joe Satriani:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Trey Anastasio (of Phish):


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Steve Vai:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeff Beck:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's something a bit different...
...so it's an album by Turnage based on Scofield tunes


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think of all the Satriani types...


Satriani doesn't do pseudo classical. Some of this stuff is in bad taste, like Yngwie Malmsteen. And Steve Vai? He is a great guy and fabulous musician, but I don't care for his music. The only rock guitarist/orchestra project I like is The Universe Will Provide by Mike Keneally. I'd rather listen to composers incorporating electric guitar into their compositions, than the rock guitarist plus orchestra syndrome.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's something interesting! Thirst by Julia Wolfe.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Satriani doesn't do pseudo classical. Some of this stuff is in bad taste, like Yngwie Malmsteen. And Steve Vai? He is a great guy and fabulous musician, but I don't care for his music. The only rock guitarist/orchestra project I like is The Universe Will Provide by Mike Keneally. *I'd rather listen to composers incorporating electric guitar into their compositions*, than the rock guitarist plus orchestra syndrome.


Isn't that fairly rare? Electric has found a solid place in Jazz, admittedly.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Here's something a bit different...
> ...so it's an album by Turnage based on Scofield tunes


I dislike when Orchestras are paired with steady drum beats vs the percussion typically found in Classical Music. It makes it less interesting to listen to IMO.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Here's something interesting! Thirst by Julia Wolfe.


I'll take a listen after I finish up Verdi's Requiem.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Isn't that fairly rare? Electric has found a solid place in Jazz, admittedly.


Not all that rare. I have a couple of Schnittke pieces featuring electric guitar. It's been done for decades now. Electric guitar in jazz has been around since the 40s.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think of all the Satriani types...


Hmm ~ I don't see how playing across genres, or playing rock with orchestral backing,
would be considered "trying to _force their way _into the classical world" ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

The search I made earlier, especially for this thread, listed music by contemporary classical composers. This century shows acoustic and electric guitar to be equal in use in ensemble and orchestral music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

laurie said:


> Hmm ~ I don't see how playing across genres, or playing rock with orchestral backing,
> would be considered "trying to _force their way _into the classical world" ...


I know you enjoy your rock music Laurie, I don't mean to be offensive. But, I feel utilizing backing orchestras can be a lame attempt to look like a legit classical musician. That's not always the case though, and when it isn't, it just annoys me.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Electric guitar can be incredibly expressive and soar over an orchestra as a solo. Very much worth exploring and developing, as the performers seem to be more enamored of the classics, and the audience so familiar with the instrument and loving it through Rock. It can really bend, soar and sing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> Electric guitar can be incredibly expressive and soar over an orchestra as a solo. Very much worth exploring and developing, as the performers seem to be more enamored of the classics, and the audience so familiar with the instrument and loving it through Rock. It can really bend, soar and sing.


I think we are still in the young ages of incorporating electric into classical composition in truly interesting ways! I agree Electric can be expressive, and all the pedals you can utilize make it a very unique instrument. One thing that is interesting is that it must be amplified, and Classical performances aren't amplified. That brings a new element to the table, for better or worse!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Unless the composer specifies the make and model number of both guitar and amplification, and settings on both, the actual sound in playback may be quite different than what was imagined. Perhaps the composer doesn't care, but the ones I've known have been quite persnickety in the interpretation of their art. You don't have the same problem with a classical acoustic guitar.

Still, it might be interesting to hear the _Concerto For ES330, Fender Twin Reverb, And Orchestra_. I hope it's a 12 tone work. If I may misquote a famous movie line, "There is nothing like the sound of a distorted tone row in the evening."


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I love the electric guitar sound more than acoustic, and it can be used well in many genres. I can't think of a time I've heard an electric guitar mixed with a backing orchestra that wowed me, but I haven't heard too much of it, either. I'll check out the Pete Fine concerto mentioned above.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I too prefer electric guitar to acoustic. I think electric guitar is indeed extremely expressive instrument and it can't be easily put into theoretical framework. 
Regarding combination of electric guitar and orchestra... I think it could work fine if the level of amplification is chosen just right. But I am not sure about how compatible is the sound of electric guitar with the sound of orchestra which mostly consist of string instruments. Still, it's definitely worthy of exploration.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This should be in the non classical section captain.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I find the _sound_ of the classical guitar boring, no matter how jaw dropping the technique. I'd rather hear a clarinet (and that's my least favourite woodwind).

The only two examples of the electric guitar being incorporated into "classical" music that I've heard are Blood On The Floor by Mark-Anthony Turnage and Georges Lentz's Ingwe.

I found the Lentz a bit overbearing (although interesting that it was attempted at all) and I like the Turnage.

I'm not sure that I understand whether the OP is asking if the electric guitar will stick around in "classical" music or whether it will stick around in rock/pop/jazz.

I'm 99.9% confident that it will stick around in popular music.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

Vampyr! by Murail is a real toe tapper.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't like mixing contemporary classical with rock or jazz. It never works. Also, I think rock music is best done by youngish people. When they get older it just doesn't have authenticity. Rock and classical can influence each other so long as they stay securely in their boxes! And I can't see any reason why electric guitar can't be used in classical music. It is a wonderful instrument.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay, that Pete Fine concerto convinced me! There should be lots more classical music written for electric guitar soloists and ensembles.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Rhys Chatham and Steve Reich *both composed pieces for electric guitar.
*Rhys Chatham's **"Guitar Trio Is My Life"* is excellent. 
On cd I have *Steve Reich's* ca. 15 minutes long *"Electric Counterpoint"* from 1987 played by Pat Matheny.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> This should be in the non classical section captain.


But I'm discussing electric and acoustic in terms of Classical music, Pugg!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> I find the _sound_ of the classical guitar boring, no matter how jaw dropping the technique. I'd rather hear a clarinet (and that's my least favourite woodwind).
> 
> The only two examples of the electric guitar being incorporated into "classical" music that I've heard are Blood On The Floor by Mark-Anthony Turnage and Georges Lentz's Ingwe.
> 
> ...


But I'm curious if popular music will last in it's current form into the future. As stated in the OP, Larkenfield said that Rock music won't last except The Beatles.

If that's the case, and electric can't be incorporated well into classical, will it become less utilized, and eventually become a "has been" in music?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some of the more interesting and convincing examples of an electric guitar I´ve heard so far are* Denisov*´s _Cello Concerto_ (Kitayenko recording), *Lukas Foss´* _Phorion _(Bernstein recording) and *Schnittke*´s _1st Symphony._

Not easy listening stuff, though.

I know it´s in a few more works in my collection, but don´t remember which ones.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> But I'm curious if popular music will last in it's current form into the future. As stated in the OP, Larkenfield said that Rock music won't last except The Beatles.
> 
> If that's the case, and electric can't be incorporated well into classical, will it become less utilized, and eventually become a "has been" in music?


Lacking a crystal ball, I have no idea! 

However, ponder this: Stormy Monday by T-Bone Walker was released in 1947 and is still played today (on the electric guitar) by many artistes.

Will the blues cease to be popular (albeit niche) in the future? I wouldn't bet against it remaining popular to some.

And so on and so forth.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> Lacking a crystal ball, I have no idea!


:lol:, hahaha!

Speculate, good Dr.

Am I in the minority in thinking Jimi Hendrix was sloppy and lacking in direction? And Miles Davis followed in this when he began his fusion. The songs on Bitches Brew and similar records go on and on. This music is for people on substances, which makes sense considering the era the music was created in and the audience it was being catered to. They didn't want to focus, they wanted to space out.

It kind of disgusts me to think about!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> As stated in the OP, Larkenfield said that Rock music won't last except The Beatles.


If that is to be the case, I'd like it to die now, please.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dogen said:


> If that is to be the case, I'd like it to die now, please.


:lol:, hahaha!

Who are some of your favorite bands good dogen?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dogen said:


> Vampyr! by Murail is a real toe tapper.


I didn't enjoy that very much, but I am not one for metal tones and I found some of his note choices unpleasant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> :lol:, hahaha!
> 
> Who are some of your favorite bands good dogen?


Alice in Chains
Gosta Berlings Saga
King Crimson
Portishead
Secret Chiefs 3
Thinking Plague

What about you?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dogen said:


> Alice in Chains
> Gosta Berlings Saga
> King Crimson
> Portishead
> ...


That's cool! I've given up all music besides Classical but I'm thinking of bringing back Jazz. I enjoy albums such as Kind of Blue (Miles Davis), Blue Train (John Coltrane), Head Hunters (Herbie Hancock) and Thrust (Herbie Hancock) to name a few. Jeff Beck's Blow by Blow album is amazing as well!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Electric will survive in Jazz, no doubt!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Here's something interesting! Thirst by Julia Wolfe.


I couldn't get past 2 minutes of it, it just wasn't for me I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's cool! I've given up all music besides Classical but I'm thinking of bringing back Jazz. I enjoy albums such as Kind of Blue (Miles Davis), Blue Train (John Coltrane), Head Hunters (Herbie Hancock) and Thrust (Herbie Hancock) to name a few. Jeff Beck's Blow by Blow album is amazing as well!


I'm getting back into jazz too. Just ordered 2 jazz albums, my first in probably 20 years. Recommendations courtesy of this forum's resident jazzheads. You should take a look, if you haven't already. :tiphat:


----------

